# Suggestions for post op care of Marine son



## elaine (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I want to be as much help as I can to my 30 year old son who will soon have thyroid cancer surgery. He is in the Marines hundreds of miles from me, and lives in the barracks. I plan to be with him for his surgery and after his release. I plan to get a hotel room for us so he can rest - the the barracks are noisy, dirty, the beds awful. 
I would very much appreciate any suggestions on what items I should have on hand for him. What to drink, eat, and any comfort measures. How long should I plan to stay with him? What physical or cognitive problems might arise that I should encourage him to contact his MD. He was diagnoised with Papillary Cancer, and they caught it very small, so we are very hopeful.

Thank you, 
Elaine, mom to Sgt Evan Davis


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis, and wish him a quick recovery. Is there any sort of temporary housing on his base? I agree a barracks is not the place to recuperate. My dad is retired military, and most places we were stationed had temporary housing. It seems like your dear boy should not have to recuperate in a hotel or barracks.

As far as eating and drinking afterward, sherbet, ice cream, and that sort of thing was easy to tolerate. Drinking water or juice quite often seemed to help with the scratchy throat feeling. Ice packs seem to be helpful to many here.

It is wonderful that you can be with him during this time. Although, most mothers would move heaven & earth to be with their child during a time like this. I wish both of you the best, and will keep you & Evan in my prayers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elaine said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to be as much help as I can to my 30 year old son who will soon have thyroid cancer surgery. He is in the Marines hundreds of miles from me, and lives in the barracks. I plan to be with him for his surgery and after his release. I plan to get a hotel room for us so he can rest - the the barracks are noisy, dirty, the beds awful.
> I would very much appreciate any suggestions on what items I should have on hand for him. What to drink, eat, and any comfort measures. How long should I plan to stay with him? What physical or cognitive problems might arise that I should encourage him to contact his MD. He was diagnoised with Papillary Cancer, and they caught it very small, so we are very hopeful.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I am so sorry to hear this. When is the surgery scheduled?

Ice, ice and more ice. Have plenty on hand so you can ice down the surgical area and as Webster has suggested, plenty of ice-cream and other cold slithery stuff.

I would look for high fever, signs of infection in surgical area including any swelling (as in hematoma) of course, listen to your son carefully for clues.

The only good thing about all this is that they caught it. Thank the Lord for that!


----------



## buckeyegirl (Jul 7, 2011)

First off let me ask that you thank your son for his service to our country. I'm sure he got his love for his country and from his caring mom that will be by his side during this. I don't have answers for you as I just got ultrasound results that are 99% conclusive it's cancer. Will know more this Friday:hugs:. I will have your son and your family in my prayers. God bless!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Elaine:

First, I am so very sorry your son is going through this. Thank God they caught his cancer in the very early stages.

I would suggest that he stay ahead of the pain with his pain meds. Have ice packs available to keep his neck iced to keep the swelling down. He will have difficulty turning his head for a few days and shouldn't push it. Try and just keep him comfortable and make sure he gets plenty of rest. He probably won't be too hungry the first couple days, but he should have something in his stomach when taking the pain meds. Popsicles, pudding, jello, ice cream, etc., are all good things for the first few days. After about five days I was eating small meals.

Thank you for your service Sgt. Davis!!! You rock!!! hugs4 Prayers are being sent your way for a very speedy recovery. Good luck to you Elaine. It will all be just fine. :hugs:

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I think that's wonderful that you are going to stay with him and watch over him while he recovers. It's so important for him to have that support.

I suggest that you make sure he stays on top of the pain and take the pain meds he's given. And also make sure he takes his calcium supplements and watch for signs of low calcium; tingling and numbness in fingers and around lips, muscle cramps, headache.

For me, it was better to sleep sitting somewhat upright, with ice on my neck, for the first few days.

I pray the surgery and aftercare goes well for your son.
And for you too, buckeyegirl.


----------



## elaine (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your quick and kind replies, 
His surgery is scheduled for the 22nd of July. Camp Lejune has Fisher House, kinda a Ronald McDonald House for military families, my son says its used mostly for war injured family members. I will plan to phone them today, and I plan to phone the hospital for suggestions, too. He has a pre op visit today with the surgeon, so we'll know more today. I'm wondering if there is a transitional care unit. 
The ironic thing about this was that the cancer was discovered when he was being treated for traumatic brain injury after their Howitzer, a huge cannon, exploded blew up in a practice - something was faulty- several of those boys got hurt very badly. 
He was trreated and released, came home for a rest, then started having panic attacks and vision, balance problems headaches. They were trying to make him go to California for a field practice, but he dug in his heels to be able to keep his first appt with tramatic brain clinic. 
This has been a hard year, my daughter, Evan's sister,. died in Nov with complications from childhood brain cancer. 
Again thank you for all the suggestions, and prayers.
One more question: how long should I plan to stay with him? I need to tell work something. 
Again thank you. Sorry this was so long. Thank you thank you.

. . 
Thank you for all your prayers, and good advise


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello again,
I am so sorry to hear about your daughter, and more of Evan's injuries and illness. My prayers continue for your family. I am hopeful you will find lodging that will help him recuperate.

As far as how long to stay...I had one half of the thyroid our 20 years ago, no cancer involved then, and I was back to work in 2 weeks. I am sure others here will have a more accurate suggestion for you.

Best wishes,
Sue

:hugs:


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your daughter. And for your son's accident and all the people that were injured.

I had my surgery on a Wednesday and drove for the first time the following Tuesday. It was election day and I wanted to vote. I probably shouldn't have driven, but it was only a few blocks away.

I had an endoscopic thyroidectomy so I did not have a drain and I was released the same day, in the afternoon. If your son has a traditional surgery he will stay overnight in the hospital and most likely have a drain. I came home and was so zonked out I don't even remember the ride home. I stayed in bed the entire next day (except for bathroom breaks) and came downstairs that evening and started moving around more. The first few days my throat and neck were very sore all the way around to the back of my neck and head. My thyroid was really inflamed and stuck to everything in there, so I think my surgeon had to manipulate a lot of muscles to get it un-stuck. And it's very hard to talk. My voice came back within two days, if I remember correctly.

I would say to plan on three days at least, then go by how your son feels. He may want to get back to his friends and doing "normal" things. I think that if you stay with him a week that will help a lot and I'm sure he'll be up and doing things a few days after surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elaine said:


> Thank you everyone for your quick and kind replies,
> His surgery is scheduled for the 22nd of July. Camp Lejune has Fisher House, kinda a Ronald McDonald House for military families, my son says its used mostly for war injured family members. I will plan to phone them today, and I plan to phone the hospital for suggestions, too. He has a pre op visit today with the surgeon, so we'll know more today. I'm wondering if there is a transitional care unit.
> The ironic thing about this was that the cancer was discovered when he was being treated for traumatic brain injury after their Howitzer, a huge cannon, exploded blew up in a practice - something was faulty- several of those boys got hurt very badly.
> He was trreated and released, came home for a rest, then started having panic attacks and vision, balance problems headaches. They were trying to make him go to California for a field practice, but he dug in his heels to be able to keep his first appt with tramatic brain clinic.
> ...


You have come to a very caring place. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved daughter and now this scare w/your son and the Howitzer? Your nerves must be shot.

That said, we do have a thread for just chatting also. Please feel at home here and while it is a thyroid board, we do care about everything that affects your life and that of your family!

Many blessings to you and yours,


----------



## elaine (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you thank you. 
I know there are Angels because I met them here. 
Thank you for your help and wisdom, prayers and thoughts, encouragement and strength. 
I will keep you all updated as events evolve. 
Elaine


----------

